# Cyphotilapia frontosa Nangu blue neon



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

does anyone have any pics of some Cyphotilapia frontosa Nangu blue neon?


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

or does anyone know where i can find pics on the web?


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

Google is your friend...

http://www.suephoto.com/index.php/galeria/index/5/284


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

is Cyphotilapia gibberosa Nangu Fluorescent the same? also if that is are they always that short bodied looking?


----------

